# Titian Scuba Laser?



## DEEAR (Dec 14, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with the Titian green scuba laser, AA power source? Was condidering getting one, they look pretty neat, waterproof to 60m. 

D-R


----------



## DaFiend (Dec 14, 2004)

link?


----------



## 14C (Dec 14, 2004)

Titian 


expensive


----------



## DaFiend (Dec 14, 2004)

hefty price tag on it..........

Haven't had any experience with them though.


----------



## prego (Dec 14, 2004)

looks nice but way too expensive.


----------



## DaFiend (Dec 14, 2004)

found a better place. go here http://www.appliedlaser.com/scubalaser.htm only $299. better than $420.

still dear though.


----------



## sharkeeper (Dec 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
found a better place. go here http://www.appliedlaser.com/scubalaser.htm only $299. better than $420.

[/ QUOTE ]

That's 635 nm!

Go to www.lasermate.com and call them and ask for Ernest. He may be able to sell you just the gold anodised housing. You can then put a leadlight modified to whatever power you like for less!

Something like this:



1.2W 808 will work perfect in that housing and you will have 100+ mW easy depending on the efficiency of the MCA used.

Also, CNI is working on an underwater model of their PGL-III.

Cheers!


----------



## DaFiend (Dec 14, 2004)

whoooops. need to examine more closely /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/stupid.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/oops.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/stupid.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/oops.gif


----------



## prego (Dec 15, 2004)

This looks the same to me but at $190


----------



## DaFiend (Dec 15, 2004)

much better.


----------



## DEEAR (Dec 15, 2004)

Sorry, that last link is the one I should have posted. Very much more reasonable than $420(!!!!!!). Actually, was wondering what the process for stripping anodizing is, would like to re-anodize in a different color. Gold is just a little too bling-bling for me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif . The leadlight conversion is intrigueing, as the original goal was to get a laser that took AA batteries. Any more info on this would be great!

D-R


----------

